# Favorite Game of Thrones Characters



## Philip Overby

Some characters have sort of taken the forefront since watching the TV show over the books.  In the books, my favorite is undeniably Tyrion.  But recently, watching the TV show, Sandor Clegane is hands-down the coolest character on that show.  Are there any characters that you like _more_ because of the TV show?


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

I like Bronn better in the show than I did in the books. Admittedly he does play a slightly larger role in the show.

I liked Davos better in the book but only slightly. I think that has to do a lot with Davos's internal struggles that may be hard to depict on screen.

Everyone else seems pretty even from book to screen....

Favorites:
Tyrion
Jon Snow
Tywin (he's just a hard ass)
Peter Baelish (Littlefinger - conniving little turd but cunning)

Honestly it'd be easier to name the characters I not like.... Joffrey, Brianne


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

Jaime Lannister. They've made him a bit more sympathetic than in the book, and a little funnier. I realize that his arc in books 1-3 is a fan favorite, but I still like what they're doing with the character.


----------



## SlimShady

All of those are my favorites from the show:

Jon Snow
Arya
Tywin
Tyrion 
Bronn
Stannis
Margaery Tyrell (Liked her better in the show than in the book.)
Maester Luwin
Eddard Stark
Varys

Favorites from the book:

Jon Snow
Eddard Stark
Tyrion
Stannis
Davos Seaworth (A whole lot better in the book)
Arya (Probably my favorite character tbh.)
Robert Baratheon
Bronn


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

SlimShady said:
			
		

> Margaery Tyrell (Liked her better in the show than in the book.)




I bet I may know one or two of the reasons why....


----------



## FireBird

Some characters transfered much better into the show than others. The only ones who are equally good in both are Tyrion and Arya, although I really wish they had included Arya's last scene in A Clash of Kings in the show.

Bronn, Sandor, Cersei, Jamie, Tywin, Varys, Viserys and Robb are much better in the show than the books for me, while Catelyn and Ned are much better in the books. I can't really judge Jon or Daenerys yet since they haven't had their chances to shine. 

I also equally hate Joffery in both.


----------



## Steerpike

I haven't seen the show.

Arya is my favorite character in the books. I also like Tyrion and Jaime both, to an extent, as characters.


----------



## robertbevan

tyrion, arya, and littlefinger are my favorites in both the hbo series and in the books.



tyrion is just impossible not to like. it's fun to watch him manipulate people. but it's also interesting (and a little sad) to see how much effort he puts into trying to do what's right by his family.

arya is a fun adventure story.

littlefinger is a slimeball. i love him.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

robertbevan said:
			
		

> littlefinger is a slimeball. i love him.



Finally! Another Littlefinger fan.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

I <3 Littlefinger too, even though he's a scheming jackass; so far, he's one of the few characters in ASOIAF who _always_ gets what he wants. Everyone else gets thwarted occasionally, but not him!


----------



## FireBird

Bronn has only moved up the social ladder as well. I think they are the only ones who have had only good things happen to them.


----------



## squishybug87

some names I didn't get, but I like Arya, Tyrion, the prostitute from Winterfell that made it to Kings Landing (never can remember her name) and the Wildling woman that looked after Bronn. 

For some reason I'm very intrigued by The Hound. He's the perfect grey character to me. He's your typical brutal soldier but his tenderness towards Sansa and his fear of fire really intrigued me. It also gives me something to think about when creating my character's personalities. Maybe it was the mother in me, but that scene where he was scared out of his wits because of the fire during that battle and the reason why made me want to give him a huge hug. I want to read the actual books to see how Martin handles his character. 

I don't like the Queen, I think she needs to be hit by a bus. However, when you think about her marriage with Robert and how much she loved him, I can't help but feel sorry for her. She had to constantly live up to a dead woman, who also happened to be Robert's true love. She didn't stand a chance, so you can't help but feel sympathy for her.

Arrya's assassin friend is another intriguing character. I really look forward to seeing how he is developed in the next season.


----------



## JonSnow

Considering some characters are more prominent in the show than they were in the book, and vice versa, it's hard to make a perfect list. But here is mine:

1. Ned Stark- It took me 5 years to get over his demise before I could bring myself to reading the second book. I was so pissed at G. R.R. Martin for a long time...
2. Jon Snow
3. Arya
4. Tyrion - some of the best one liners in history
5. Jaime Lannister- didn't "like" him, but enjoyed his character immensely
6. Jorah Mormont- not so much in the book, but he's a lot more prominent in the HBO show.
7. Khal Drogo- great dichotomy... rough, brutal tribal leader with an incredible soft spot for Danaerys... of course, most of my favorite characters never survive long 
8. Varys- this is the character I am most envious that I DIDN'T create... absolutely brilliant. you never know who's side he's on (besides his own)... at times, you even think he is a "good" person when he's conversing with Tyrion.


----------



## JonSnow

squishybug87 said:


> some names I didn't get, but I like Arya, Tyrion, the prostitute from Winterfell that made it to Kings Landing (never can remember her name) and the Wildling woman that looked after Bronn.
> 
> For some reason I'm very intrigued by The Hound. He's the perfect grey character to me. He's your typical brutal soldier but his tenderness towards Sansa and his fear of fire really intrigued me. It also gives me something to think about when creating my character's personalities. Maybe it was the mother in me, but that scene where he was scared out of his wits because of the fire during that battle and the reason why made me want to give him a huge hug. I want to read the actual books to see how Martin handles his character.
> 
> I don't like the Queen, I think she needs to be hit by a bus. However, when you think about her marriage with Robert and how much she loved him, I can't help but feel sorry for her. She had to constantly live up to a dead woman, who also happened to be Robert's true love. She didn't stand a chance, so you can't help but feel sympathy for her.
> 
> Arrya's assassin friend is another intriguing character. I really look forward to seeing how he is developed in the next season.



The show is great...the books are better. Reading the books will actually make you appreciate the show more, as you will realize HOW MUCH they had to do with so little time on screen. It will also enrich your understanding of many peripheral characters like Bronn, The Hound, Jacquen (Arya's face-changing assassin), Jorah Mormont, Sam Tarley, and many others that the show didn't have time to focus on.


----------



## Sieryn

Shocking that no one put Daenerys in their top list, I've had her on death watch for two books...much to my disappointment 

I love the way little finger is portrayed as well, looking forward to his creepy hitting on Sansa.  Cersei, Tyrion are home runs obviously.  Jon Snow was always kinda blah for me, he's better on TV.  In contrast, I find myself liking Cat Stark less since the TV show, I just don't think she was cast very well.


----------



## SlimShady

Sieryn said:


> Shocking that no one put Daenerys in their top list, I've had her on death watch for two books...much to my disappointment
> 
> I love the way little finger is portrayed as well, looking forward to his creepy hitting on Sansa.  Cersei, Tyrion are home runs obviously.  Jon Snow was always kinda blah for me, he's better on TV.  In contrast, I find myself liking Cat Stark less since the TV show, I just don't think she was cast very well.


 
  Damn!  I forgot Daenarys.  She is easily one of my favorite characters in both the show and book.  Although. she still has nothing on Arya.


----------



## Philip Overby

I like Daenarys on the show more than in the book.  Sometimes I felt myself groaning in the last book when it got to her chapters.  A lot of the stuff in her chapters was pretty good, but I don't know, just left me wanting to go to another chapter.  I like Jon Snow better on the show as well.  I have to agree on Cat Stark.  Not my favorite character in the book, but I just imagined her different.  The actress that plays her is very good, but I don't know.  

I'm interested to see how they're going to deal with a lot of casting decisions later on.  I won't post spoilers, but there are a lot more interesting characters coming up later.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

Phil the Drill said:
			
		

> I have to agree on Cat Stark.  Not my favorite character in the book, but I just imagined her different.  The actress that plays her is very good, but I don't know.



I agree. From my view I think it has a lot to do with the jealousy theme underscoring Littlefinger's actions. It's his childhood obsession with Cat that drives a lot of his devious plots. Although I love the Littlefinger character I think a prettier actress portraying Cat would have made his actions more acceptable. After all, Sansa is supposed to be a great beauty that takes after her mother but on the screen there's a huge difference in physical attractiveness.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

I like Cat more in the books than in the show. Nothing against Michelle Fairley, but she's just a total downer. At least in the books I could sympathize with Cat; in the show, she's a killjoy.


----------



## FireBird

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> I like Cat more in the books than in the show. Nothing against Michelle Fairley, but she's just a total downer. At least in the books I could sympathize with Cat; in the show, she's a killjoy.



Well in the books she is just a better character. Michelle Fairley does a great portrayal, but she doesn't have much to work with. In the books all Cat wants to do is keep her children alive and go home, while in the show she is all about revenge immediately. It's like they skipped an entire section of her character developement. Her actions are much more believable in the books as well.

The same goes for Ned. There is absolutely nothing about his dreams or sudden recollections in the show, which are important to the character and a certain piece of backstory the fans have speculated about for years. Ned was a haunted man in the books and I didn't see that in the show.


----------



## JonSnow

I wasn't a fan of the Cat Stark character in either the book or the show, though I think Michelle Fairly did a fantastic job portraying her. HOWEVER, I thought the Robb Stark plotline through Cat's eyes in Storm of Swords unfolded beautifully, in that everything turned from great to dire, literally overnight... they way he could "win every battle but lose the war in bed" was one of the most intriguing storylines of the series... and of course, every SoIaF fan knows how that storyline ended...


----------



## Jess A

I'd go with Arya. Tyrion is another favourite.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

Jon, Tyrion, Robb, Bronn, Ned, Jaime, Davos, Bran, Doran, Daenerys, and Dolorous Ed.  Went for a nice D streak there.  Also, huge Tommen fan (in the later books).


----------



## Jian

1. Tyrion
2. Jon Snow
3. Arya


----------



## Varamyrr

While I adore the Jon Snow storyline, I have to say that S2, as far as Jon goes, was a letdown. But I'm pretty sure it will get bumped in S3-4. Too bad the guy knows nothing...

On the show I love Stannis' character, especially his dialogue with Davos about keeping Storm's End. Besides that, Watching Tyion is pure entertainment. And I also feel that due to Peter's performance, his collegues have to step up aswell(Bronn, Varys,Sandor). And while i absolutely detest Joffrey, I also admit that Jack Gleeson is performing superb.


----------



## JHooligan

Man this is a hard one...

I have so many favorite aspects of characters, that they don't share with anyone else. I have to say Sandor Clegane "The Hound" has found a special place in my heart.


----------



## Wolfram

its an easy and popular choice, Tyrion.


----------



## Fargoer

Tyrion and Robb Stark are my favorites, Catelyn Stark not far behind though.


----------



## bjza

Through the first three books, Daenerys and Jon Snow were my favorite. She and Jon Snow grow, learn, and take charge of their situations more consistently than other characters. I really enjoy Tyrion and can't wait to see what becomes of Arya, but as characters, these two struggle with more contradictions and personal conflicts that aren't simply about survival.

On the TV show, though still far from my favorite character, Lena Headey's portrayal of Cersei made that character more alive than I remember her being in the first book. One arched eyebrow from her and a simple scene gains so much depth.


----------



## Mindfire

I haven't watched the show. Heck, the only part of the books I've read is the prologue to book one and a bit of the first chapter. Having said that...

I'm rooting for the Others/White Walkers. I figure since it's not worth it to get attached to the characters only to have them die horribly, to heck with all of Westeros. And Essos too. Bring on the zombie apocalypse. The Others are kinda cool. And judging by Martin's style, they're probably going to win anyway.


----------



## Agran Velion

Tyrion (I mean come on, he's amazing) 

Tywin (Yes, he may be a bad father, but he's a brilliant commander, especially in the show). 

Stannis (Strict, but a good commander. In the show, how is it possible to not love a king that leads his soldiers from the front).


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

Oh, I forgot someone.

*HOT PIE*


----------



## hyluvian

I need to throw my Tyrion, Jon Snow, and Arya on top of everybody else's pile.  In both the books and the show I'm always waiting for their stories to come out!  Jon and Arya are the only two of the Stark (well, half-Stark for Jon) bloodline that are worthwhile.  Couldn't care about Sansa, I actually detest Cat Stark (it's not Jon's fault Ned hooked up with some other girl... maybe  ) and Rob, well Rob is in the like column, but I just didn't care ENOUGH about him to really be sitting there waiting for his chapters or for him to pop up in the show.  Ned was worthwhile, but... he was portrayed by Sean Bean and so therefore was fated to die even before the first book had been finished!
The Lannisters (minus Tyrion, of course!) I wasn't a fan of, and was quite pleased with what happened to each.  Although in book 5 Jaime started to grow on me a bit, maybe I can forget the sister-loving incidents.
Dany needs to stop yelling 'Where are my dragons.'  I was actually highly annoyed with the way season 2 handled Qarth - it was all wrong, but oh well sometimes you can't fit everything into the season.  

I do agree with earlier posts about how the show is missing out on some of the clue drops that happened via thoughts, visions, flashbacks, etc. from some characters (deceased and not) that are likely to set up big reveals in the 6th and 7th books.  I wonder how they're going to get around that?


----------



## Mindfire

I have a question for all you ASOIAF readers. This quote:

_"No one will be alive by the last book. In fact, they all die in the fifth. The sixth book will be just a thousand-page description of snow blowing across the graves..."_
_____-George RR Martin_

...is that really true?


----------



## Steerpike

Mindfire said:


> I have a question for all you ASOIAF readers. This quote:
> 
> _"No one will be alive by the last book. In fact, they all die in the fifth. The sixth book will be just a thousand-page description of snow blowing across the graves..."_
> _____-George RR Martin_
> 
> ...is that really true?



What do you think?


----------



## Mindfire

Steerpike said:


> What do you think?



His reputation makes it believable.


----------



## Steerpike

Mindfire said:


> His reputation makes it believable.



I'm guessing not.


----------



## Ankari

Steerpike said:


> What do you think?



LOL!  People really have the harshest opinions about GRRM.  I think it has something to do with him knocking off so many loved characters.  They view him as a killer.  A villain that has not suffered the heavy hand of justice.


----------



## Steerpike

Ankari said:


> LOL!  People really have the harshest opinions about GRRM.  I think it has something to do with him knocking off so many loved characters.  They view him as a killer.  A villain that has not suffered the heavy hand of justice.



Yeah, it's a bit overblown in my view. Yes, characters die, but I've seen worse and GRRM isn't half as bad in that regard as people make him out. Nor do I believe the books are entirely bleak and hopeless as people suggest.


----------



## Mindfire

Ankari said:


> LOL!  People really have the harshest opinions about GRRM.  I think it has something to do with him knocking off so many loved characters.  They view him as a killer.  A villain that has not suffered the heavy hand of justice.





Steerpike said:


> Yeah, it's a bit overblown in my view. Yes, characters die, but I've seen worse and GRRM isn't half as bad in that regard as people make him out. Nor do I believe the books are entirely bleak and hopeless as people suggest.



Those who hold this view are actually in the minority I think. Most people praise him without reservation. As for how the books are somehow _not_ bleak and hopeless, I'd love to hear you explain that. Personally, what turned me off from the series was reading the prologue to Game of Thrones. I thought the Others/White Walkers were really cool. I was wondering how the humans would manage to defeat them and was going to get the book to find out more. Then I found out that they never appear again, the books are mostly about politics, and everybody dies. -_- I feel lied to.


----------



## Steerpike

Mindfire said:


> Those who hold this view are actually in the minority I think. Most people praise him without reservation. As for how the books are somehow _not_ bleak and hopeless, I'd love to hear you explain that. Personally, what turned me off from the series was reading the prologue to Game of Thrones. I thought the Others/White Walkers were really cool. I was wondering how the humans would manage to defeat them and was going to get the book to find out more. Then I found out that they never appear again, the books are mostly about politics, and everybody dies. -_- I feel lied to.



They do appear again and not "everyone" dies. You've got characters alive who can still prevail in the end, and I think that satisfies the definition of "hope" quite well.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

Also, the walkers presence will become more and more prominent as the story nears completion.

There are 8 books total in planning. Five have been written.

Fire & Ice... Dragons & White Walkers? That's my guess....


----------



## FireBird

> "No one will be alive by the last book. In fact, they all die in the fifth. The sixth book will be just a thousand-page description of snow blowing across the graves..."
> -George RR Martin



Just to clear this up, this was GRRM making a joke. Everyone does not die in the fifth.



> There are 8 books total in planning.



Wait, since when? As far as I know there is only The Winds of Winter and A Dream of Spring left.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

FireBird said:


> Just to clear this up, this was GRRM making a joke. Everyone does not die in the fifth.
> 
> Wait, since when? As far as I know there is only The Winds of Winter and A Dream of Spring left.



I read somewhere that the plan was for 8 total books. However, the only other titles I've heard are the ones you referenced above so the #8 is probably incorrect.


----------



## Philip Overby

From what I understand from interviews and his own blog, there are only two books remaining.  I imagine they'll be huge in any case because he has a lot of loose ends to tie up at this point.  I believe A Feast for Crows and A Dance of Dragons were separated into two books by the publisher's request.  I think the series was originally supposed to be a trilogy but just outgrew itself, which isn't a bad thing.

Personally, I'd love to have seen this:  Martin write the series with only the Starks, Targanyans, and Lannisters in the POV chapters.  Then if he wanted to go back and revisit the world from the viewpoints of other houses, he could do so with a new series.  However, it's his series, so I think whatever he does he does for a reason.  I'm hoping we'll all be pleasantly surprised when it's all finished.


----------

